# complete list? yes or no



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

i've begun the first stages of setting up for my turbo project. im ordering my engine from JGYCustoms in a couple weeks. once thats done, i need to figure out what else i need. ive already got the 00-01 SE 5speed tranny, and i kno i need the radiator from that car too (only one that'll bolt onto my chassis). 
all this is goin into a 2003 XE (formerly QG18 powered) and automatic (going to be manual)

is this list complete? feel free to add to it, im trying to figure out how much more $$ i need. this car will be running at N.E.D., and seeing where i have the very real possibility of running low 13's - mid 12's, i need to make sure i have all the required safety equipment too.

U13 Bluebird SR20DET
00-01 SE 5speed tranny
shift linkages
clutch master cylinder
shifter
throttle cable & new pedal (currently drive by wire)
GT3037 turbo (or better, still undecided)
upgraded turbo manifold
00-01 SE radiator
slim fans
3in stainless tubing (exhaust & IC piping)
resonator (cherrybomb maybe?)
turbo-back muffler
3in downpipe
16x7 rims (from a 00-03 SE-R) w/ tires
raxles or better - axles for SR tranny
JWT fuel rail & FPR
JWT S3 cams
JWT ECU (donor b13/b14 ECU + harness)
Walboro 255lph fuel pump
high flow fuel filter
intercooler core
oil cooler (tranny)
Cobra MAF
MSD 72lb injectors
UR Pulleys
ACT 6puck twin plate carbon clutch (stage III+)
clutch pedal
stainless braided brake lines
upgraded rotors/pads/spec-v calipers (undecided - need to see what fits inside a 16x7 rim)
headwork (3angle valve job, port&polish, port massaging)
titanium valve springs (maybe new valves + swirl polish)
Valve retainer kit (to keep valvetrain from self-destructing if over-revved)
HKS Race BOV (recirculated)
Gauges (boost, oil press, fuel press, vac, tach)
motor mounts, maybe a whole set of new bushings
fidanza flywheel
extrude hone intake manifold


JIC FLT-A2 coilovers
Front Strut Tower Bar
Rear sway Bar

Sparco Torino2 red/black or black/silver seats
Sparco 5 point harness
Sparco b-pillar brace (chassis brace/ shoulder harness attach point)
fire extinguisher
battery/engine kill switch


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

looks pretty darn complete... though I can run 13's and 12's for less than that!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

James said:


> looks pretty darn complete... though I can run 13's and 12's for less than that!


im building the car as (primarily) a quarter mile car that can be street legal. i should have no problems passing emissions (it is still running on pump gas, and worst case ill add a can of racing octane booster (raises octane level in a 10gallon tank 8-12 points). or maybe i could bribe the dude? hell, maybe i'll even get myself down to 10 or 11 seconds . im just trying to figure out what else i might need for the QG to SR swap, such as, will my accessories fit ? (i still want AC, rather use stock alternator, etc, and i dunno if new JGY engine will come with those (although i doubt it)


----------

